# Using native instruments software I have just updated Native access. I have lost half my instruments.they are saying demo only



## Richard harris (Mar 6, 2021)

after updating Native access. now I have lost hAlf my instruments.they are now saying demo only


----------



## el-bo (Mar 6, 2021)

Richard harris said:


> after updating Native access. now I have lost hAlf my instruments.they are now saying demo only


Which libraries, specifically? Have you tried re-downloading and re-downloading and installing any of the libraries?


----------



## Richard harris (Mar 6, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Which libraries, specifically? Have you tried re-downloading and re-downloading and installing any of the libraries?


In Native access it won’t let me


----------



## el-bo (Mar 6, 2021)

Richard harris said:


> In Native access it won’t let me


Hmmm...don't know what to advise, other than to send a mail to NI support. They also have daily hours of 'live chat', during the week.

What version of NA were you updating from and to? Not to lt your experience be in vain, it might help the rest of us avoid the same pitfalls. Also, which version of Kontakt and which libraries have gone to demo?

Hope it gets worked out quickly :(


----------



## chillbot (Mar 6, 2021)

Native Access "Demo Mode" problems...


I'm sure there are other threads already on the site and I've have sent a support ticket to Native Instruments. About half of my libraries decided to go into "Demo mode" when I hit up Native Access yesterday for reasons unknown (and it's totally random - other than my most recent libraries from...




vi-control.net


----------



## el-bo (Mar 6, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Native Access "Demo Mode" problems...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are other threads already on the site and I've have sent a support ticket to Native Instruments. About half of my libraries decided to go into "Demo mode" when I hit up Native Access yesterday for reasons unknown (and it's totally random - other than my most recent libraries from...
> ...


----------

